# AT2 Superlight Review by Chris Menges and SUPER SALE.



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Our squad manager Chris Menges reviewed the AT2 Superlight for us. It's a pretty smooth paddle. Really LIGHT too.
Chris Menges Reviews The AT2 Superlight Paddle | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog

We've got 3 2010 model (old graphics) Superlight's in stock for almost $100 off. If you want one, get them while they last:
AT2 Superlight


----------

